# Armies on parade- Your ideas?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

So gamesworkshop have announced their new armies on parade idea (well, new for us lot in the uk anyway) and i'm wandering weather you lot have begun thinking up ideas? If so, are you prepared to share them?


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

hmmmm... i'm thinking perhaps a fully 100% converted pre-heresy/heresy-era thousand sons army?!

the display board having some things like those egyption fishtank accesories from the local pet shop? add to that a liberal sprinkling of other GW bits, most likely alot of them being from the tomb kings!

cheers!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

That sounds pretty cool  I'm doing mine all converted, i'm doing beastmen. I'm basing my piece on some artwork from the old beasts of chaos book where a warp gate has been opened, and all the beasts of the forest are being horribly mutated. To show this ill have 2 heavily convered and mutated regiments, and loads of mutating/dead beasts littering the board. Im also thinking twisted trees, and lots of spawn. Might make a jabberwocky for a centre piece too


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont like these contests, they make people work months on end to work as hard as they possibly can (giving money to, GW) just so they can lose to someone who makes a careeer out of making an outstanding entry.


----------



## R3DM0H4WK (Sep 10, 2010)

Flindo, your statement might be somewhat true but thats only if you look at it as a win-lose situation. yeah, I get you're spending money but either way I see this as a win-win situation. Yes, you might lose the competition but you have an amazing display for your army regardless of the competition.

My idea is going to be the defense of macragge so i'm using a hill section with a wall with a breach, kinda like the helms deep scene only in the 41st millenium, pre heresy ultramarines too and i was planning on having some fleeing guardsmen but as you can only display one army they'll be fleeing scouts instead. i'm kind of going for the idea that someone has taken a snap shot of the ultramarines battle lines. so amongst this scene will be fallen marines,scouts etc, and i plan to get the casualties kit and have the guy with the bolt pistol, replace his hand and have him holding the chapter banner up, so even in the direst of times he is refusing to let the banner fall!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Flindo said:


> I dont like these contests, they make people work months on end to work as hard as they possibly can (giving money to, GW) just so they can lose to someone who makes a careeer out of making an outstanding entry.


Keep in mind though that a goodly number of the golden demon types won't go for this type of event - they're far too busy on their GD entries!

This is something I think that will cater more towards the hobby-focused tournament type crowds; those guys who enter tournaments to win things like 'best painted' & 'best army/player's choice' type awards...

I know a couple golden demon painters for example who actually consider this type of event to be utterly beneath them... (arrogent gits that they are!)
Look at as your time to shine! I know that personally I could never hope to compete in golden demon, but this is an event geared towards us other 'lowly mortals'!

Cheers!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of either something Chaotic. It was going to be CSM's, but (having seen just how big a 2x2 board is compared to a single 28mm model) I think the HQ will not be very big on it, so will be doing 40K Daemons instead (if only to get a bigger sized HQ model).

Have a couple of 40K chaos projects which (I think?) would fit, but need at least an HQ, so either a Slaaneshi chariot, or some Nurgle stuff based on an idea of a Lost and the Damned Plague Cavalcade/Caravan concept and also a scratchbuilt Nurgle/Khorne/Unaligned Superheavy tank.

Of course, all of this depends if I have enough time or not: Does anyone know when the UK one gets judged in-store? My local GW shop doesn't know(wth?!) and I can't find a date on the website.


----------

